# Searching in TX



## kali27 (Jul 6, 2011)

This might be a stupid question but...I just got my NREMT and TX certification as an EMT-B and I am searching for a job, but it's hard when you live in a small town.  I am also searching out of town but someone recently told me if I don't find a job immediately that future employers that I apply to will not want to hire me if it has been a long time between the time I got my cert. and when I apply.  I guess I am just wondering if it looks bad on me if I have had my cert for a while and have not used it.  I am working full time and about to start taking an anatomy class to prepare me for EMT-P, so I have a lot on my plate so I haven't really been stressing too much about finding a job but I have been looking.  Any thoughts on this??


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2011)

What area are you looking at, specifically?


----------



## kali27 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am looking at ambulance services, but also Emergency rooms.  I am also thinking of volunteering at the local VFD to get some experience.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2011)

I mean any specific area of Texas?


----------



## kali27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry lol, I'm looking in East Texas, Nacogdoches, Livingston and other areas around.  I'm open to moving or driving but I have no idea how to contact the services in East Texas.  I have talked to Nacogdoches EMS and I'm getting my resume together to apply.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2011)

Ahh... Nacogdoches.   Look up Champion EMS and ETMC.  Champion runs a bunch of stations north of you, like Henderson and Kilgore.


www.championems.com
http://www.etmc.org/ems/


----------



## kali27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Great!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

Just checked ETMC, they're not looking for EMS at his point. Heard a rumor that Champion might be looking for people.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2011)

Champion is always looking.  ETMC just contacted a a bunch of Paramedics to start the hiring process.


----------



## MedicSchwanee (Jul 6, 2011)

I worked for Etmc for 5 years and lots of my close friends still do. They said that the bid sheet (sheet with all the open shifts) is empty. Sounds like they might be fully staffed for the first time in years. Medstar is hiring though. I just got hired there as a medic. Start orientation/academy aug 8th


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

I have yet to see an open position advertised by Medstar for anything less than Paramedic in the last 6 months... Not that I can get on with them as long as that stupid agree/disagree test still exists


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Not that I can get on with them as long as that stupid agree/disagree test still exists



Gah, I know!


I wont say how I got the interview for their dispatch position while that test still existed though h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Gah, I know!
> 
> 
> I wont say how I got the interview for their dispatch position while that test still existed though h34r:



It's not what you know, it's who you know


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> It's not what you know, it's who you know



It's who you know, so long as they know what it is to know!


----------



## bearmedic (Jul 6, 2011)

I was offered an EMT-B position at medstar was to start march 8th. I was in the last 3 months of my intermediate and they asked If I could drop out to come start with them. Reapplied after finishing and have heard nothing from them now. That's ok I start medic in the fall. Have heard mixed things on champion alot of my classmates DID work for them until about three months ago. But can't even get them to even look at my app it seems like. And I know many of the high ups there (or did)


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

Just from looking today... City of Beumont have openings, AMR in Dallas and a couple other places in TX are looking for EMT-Bs, Acadian is looking for EMTs.


----------



## kali27 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah I just got an email a few days ago that ETMC is on a hiring freeze due to being 100% staffed.  I'm going to try Americare just to get my foot in the door but I have heard a lot of bad things about the one in Lufkin.


----------



## bearmedic (Jul 7, 2011)

just got a call about EMS testing for Scott and White Hospital EMS in Temple. I am in the East Texas area so this is like 4hrs away. Testing would be at 9am tomorrow.  I have family to stay with in Temple (my Mother) so i wouldn't have to find a place right off the bat, but i would be leaving my wife and child. Don't know if i should or not. School would be nice to finish, but a job is a job. Any suggestions? I have applied for all the EMS in the area and even the ERs and have heard nothing. If i do not do it i will be finishing my medic and starting my nursing all at the same time, but no income on my part just my wife's.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

One of the things I hate about being an EMT-I in general is having to apply for EMT-B positions... And I've already been told by someone I know that works in HR, sometimes EMT-I apps for EMT-B positions for hospital based services get thrown out right away because you 'don't meet the requirements of having your EMT-B'


----------



## lilmissEMT1983 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am having the same problem with living in a small town and not being able to find an EMT job and I have had my cert and stuff for 4 months now. I have done tons of apps but now call back and then when I call them I never can get anyone to answer the phone. I have been trying to get ahold of AMR for 3 months now and still getting the same recording. I'm so frustrated!!!


----------

